

One Secret of Success: If You Quit, You Die - edw519
http://www.financialhack.com/2008/01/01/10186_lessons-from-the-marathon-monks-how-to-achieve-the-impossible.html

======
edw519
"Being expected to kill yourself if you decide to quit is a pretty good
motivating factor to keep going even at the lowest points."

I would think so.

